# WaKü GTX 780ti



## Claut (5. Juli 2014)

Moing.

Hab mir die Tage mal ne 780ti von inno3d gekauft. Bin mit der Kühlung zu frieden, jedoch die Lautstärke irritiert mich, da ich ein Silence PC habe und selbst die CPU mit dem H100i gekühlt wird.

Nun ist die frage, was ich dafür benötige. Eine Kühlplatte auf jeden fall . Doch was noch?


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juli 2014)

Kommt drauf an. Du brauchst halt, genauso wie beim H100i, ein Kreislauf- und Radiatorsystem. Das ist ja das Prinzip jeder Wasserkühlung. 

Die Grafikkarte bekommst du schon mit vorinstalliertem Wasserkühlkörper. Wenn deine Karte jedoch jetzt nur 'n Luftkühler hat, musst du dir noch einen Waterblock (Kosten um die 80-100&#8364 holen und selbst montieren. Damit erlischt jedoch die Garantie deiner Karte. Also solltest du wohl besser die Karte zurückgeben und dir eine mit vorinstalliertem Kühlkörper holen.

Allerdings gibts für Grafikkarten keine kompakten Wasserkühlsysteme. Da kommste wohl um ein ganzes WaKü-System, inkl. Pumpe, Radiatoren und AGB nicht herum. Oder du holst dir noch 'n H100i und schaust, ob du die Anschlüsse dadrangetüftelt bekommst. Allerdings hab ich auch keine Ahnung, ob die Anschlüsse da was eigenes sind oder die Standard 1/4 bzw 1/8 Anschlüsse.

Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich WaKü jetzt nicht unbedingt leiser, als ein gutes Luftsystem. Du brauchst für die Radiatoren Lüfter und bei den Pumpen kannste auch viel falsch machen.

Ich hab anfangs 'ne "Phobia" Pumpe für 50,- &#8364; gehabt, die hat nach nem halben Jahr aber unerträgliche Geräusche gemacht. Also raus damit und 'ne Eheim Pumpe rein. Und da ist's genau das gleiche. Nach 1 Jahr brüllt die regelmäßig beim Rechnerneustart und braucht dann 'n paar Stunden, bis sie nicht mehr hörbar ist. Und bis die Pumpe auch mal ordentlich entkoppelt ist, bastelt man auch 'ne ganze Weile.

Zudem ist die Rechner-Wartung und -Erweiterung 1.) extrem Aufwänding (jedes Mal Wasser ablassen) und 2.) kostspieliger (denn du brauchst halt auch noch die Wasserblöcke für GPU / CPU). Aber hat halt auch Vorteile, im Sommer die CPU auf 20-30°C und GPU auf 30-40°C unter Ruhe / Last ist schon was feines.

Ich denke beim nächsten Rechner-Upgrade werde ich trotzdem wohl erstmal wieder zu 'ner ordentlichen Luftkühlung zurückkehren.


----------



## tanteduty (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Da ich mir die letzten Monat einen wassergekühlten Pc gebaut habe kann ich dir ein paar Tipps geben.

Zuerst musst du sicherstellen, dass die Grafikkarte ein Referenzdesign ist und somit Kompatibel mit den Wasserkühlungsteilen ist. 
Dann natürlich der Waterblock. Einen zweiten H100i würde ich nicht empfehlen, da dieser wenn man ihn installiert bekommt nur den GPU abdeckt und nicht weitere Teile auf der Karte die Kühlung benötigen oder gekühlt werden sollten. 
Dann benötigst du noch eine Pumpen und Reservoir oder eine Kombination aus Beidem. 
Als Letztes noch Anschlüsse, Schlauch und Kühlmittel.

Bei weiteren oder genaueren Fragen kannst du mich gerne benachrichtigen.

MfG,
Tante


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juli 2014)

tanteduty schrieb:


> Einen zweiten H100i würde ich nicht empfehlen, da dieser wenn man ihn installiert bekommt nur den GPU abdeckt und nicht weitere Teile auf der Karte die Kühlung benötigen oder gekühlt werden sollten.


So war das auch nicht gemeint. Es wäre möglich, dass die Schlauchanschlüsse des H100i zum Radiator mit den Anschlüssen an der Graka kompatibel sind. Da kann er sich nämlich bestenfalls den ganzen Quatsch mit Radiator, AGB und Pumpe sparen.



tanteduty schrieb:


> Bei weiteren oder genaueren Fragen kannst du mich gerne benachrichtigen.


Dazu haben wir das Forum hier.


----------



## Claut (5. Juli 2014)

Sollte die GPU Kaput gehen, spielt das nicht wirklich eine Rolle, dann kommt eben eine Neue.

Hab mir die von Inno3D bestellt und im Netz gelesen, das ein paar Modelle probleme mit den Kühlern machen kann. Sollte ich es haben, muss eine WaKü her, damit Ruhe ist. Die H100i hört man kein Stück, da andere Lüfter verbaut wurden. 

Eine zweite H100i dachte ich mir auch schon dran zu machen, jedoch ist mir das dann doch ein wenig zu Unsicher. Da währe mir dann ein Komplettes System für die GPU lieber. Kosten sind generell kein Problem. 

Also wenn mir jemand was Schicken oder Posten kann, was ich alles brauche, dann kann ich mir das auch gleich Bestellen. 

Nen Waterblock gibt es auch für die Inno3D Variante laut Netz. 

Wenn man das ganze selber hin bekommen kann "habe keine Linken hände", währe das Super, ansonsten lass ich es von einem Speziallisten machen. Selbst währe mir natürlich lieber.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juli 2014)

http://www.aquatuning.de ist 'ne gute Anlaufstelle für den Einkauf.

Aber irgendwas bestellfertiges zusammenstellen mag ich nicht, dafür kenn ich deinen Rechner (und Gehäuse) zu wenig. Also zum Beispiel, ob du die Möglichkeit hast, den Radiator im Gehäuse zu verbauen, oder ob du die Schläuche nach aussen leiten musst und dann einen Radiator aussen anbringst. Genauso auch der AGB. Da gibt's Zylinder, Boxen für 5 1/4" Slots, usw.

Pumpe würde ich dir eine von Eheim empfehlen. Schläuche / Anschlüsse = 1/4. 1/4 ist größer, hat damit mehr Durchfluss und die meisten Komponenten haben auch 1/4 Anschlüsse.


----------



## Claut (6. Juli 2014)

Gehäuse ist ein deepsilence 2. Sollte dafür geeignet sein da Durchgänge für Schläuche verfügbar ist.
Der Radiator für die CPU hängt oben. Innen hätte ich noch platz für einen weiteren ansonsten wird dafür Platz geschaffen


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juli 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ... Aber hat halt auch Vorteile, im Sommer die CPU auf 20-30°C und GPU auf 30-40°C unter Ruhe / Last ist schon was feines.


Naja, 'nen Vorteil bei den Daten sehen ich nicht gerade.
Ich habe hier gerade unter Volllast bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 25°C beim Motherboard 36°C und bei der GPU 41°C.
CPU wurde nicht ausgelesen ...

Ich finde 'ne gescheihte Lüfterkühlung allemal effektiver, als eine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## tanteduty (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

Hab dir hier mal einen Vorschlag zusammen gebastelt:

Radiator 120mm: Mein Link
48,90
! Gibt es auch in niedrigeren Ausführungen, also 3cm Höhe anstatt 6cm

Pumpe/Reservoir-Kombo: Mein Link
149,90
! Braucht 2 5,25 Zoll Schächte

GraKa-Kühler: Mein Link
99,90
! Gibt es auch in verschiedenen Ausführungen was Material und Acryl-Dekel angeht
! Alternativ auch Kühler von aquacomputer sehr zu empfehlen


Benötigt werden dann noch verschiedene Anschlüsse (empfehlenswert für eine Schlauchdicke von 13/10 mm), natürlich der Schlauch selbst, eine Kühlflüssigkeit in der gewünschten Farbe und ein Lüfter für den Radiator.


Im Anhang ist ein Bild wie der Kreislauf in deinem Gehäuse aussehen könnte.

(Bitte Anmerkungen beachten und Verantwortung übernehme Ich nicht)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen, wenn ich die Tage nochmal etwas Zeit habe, kann ich das gerne noch einmal durchplanen und Du könntest deine Farbwünsche bzw. was dir gefällt und was nicht durchgeben. 
Ein Bild von meinem System poste ich dann auch mal, dass du sehen kannst was da so alles dazu gehört.

MfG,

Tante


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja, 'nen Vorteil bei den Daten sehen ich nicht gerade.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich finde 'ne gescheihte Lüfterkühlung allemal effektiver, als eine Wasserkühlung.


Ein wassergekühlter PC im Sommer hat den Vorteil, dass nicht zusätzlich noch zu der Wärme der Sonne, aus dem PC 40°+ C warme Luft geblasen wird. Die Abwärme der 2 Radiatoren, die ich hier verbaut habe, ist im Vergleich dazu und im Vergleich zur Raumtemperatur nicht spürbar.

Ein anderer Vorteil gegenüber Luftkühlung ist auch der, dass man keine Staubfänger im Gehäuse hat, die 1) die Kühlleistung reduzieren und 2) den Verschleiss der Lüfter erhöhen. Bei 'ner WaKü muss man höchstens abundzu mal über die Lüfter an den Radiatoren saugen.

Ne Luftkühlung im PC ist nicht effektiver, was die Wärmeableitung einzelner Komponenten angeht. Wenn du dein ganzes System in den Kreislauf einbindest (also Motherboard, RAM, Festplatten, CPU, GPU), erreichst du eine Ableitungseffizienz, an die wohl keine handelsübliche Luftkühlung rankommt. Zudem hast du noch den Vorteil: Umso mehr Komponenten du in den Wasserkreislauf einbindest, umso leiser wird dein PC, da du die Anzahl der Lüfter reduzierst.

Wie schon gesagt, das einzig nervige an Wakü ist der hohe Wartungsaufwand und die hohen Zusatzkosten bei PC-Erweiterung.

Und 41°C GPU bei "Volllast" (was auch immer das bei deiner Graka heisst) mit Luftkühlung? Und was sagt CPU? 40°C? Komm, trollen kann ich mich auch alleine. "Volllast" heisst zB Prime95 + FurMark gleichzeitig. Das hab ich grad mal probiert und da geht mein System schon auf 45-50°C CPU und 60°C GPU.
Mit "Last" meine ich normale Spiele wie WoW, DayZ, LoL, ... Und wie ich grad sehe wird selbst da meine GPU (GTX 570) je nach Situation auf dem Bildschirm bis zu 50°C warm. Also erzähl mal nix von 41°C GPU bei "Volllast" mit Luftkühlung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Du brauchst halt, genauso wie beim H100i, ein Kreislauf- und Radiatorsystem. Das ist ja das Prinzip jeder Wasserkühlung.
> 
> Die Grafikkarte bekommst du schon mit vorinstalliertem Wasserkühlkörper. Wenn deine Karte jedoch jetzt nur 'n Luftkühler hat, musst du dir noch einen Waterblock (Kosten um die 80-100&#8364 holen und selbst montieren. Damit erlischt jedoch die Garantie deiner Karte. Also solltest du wohl besser die Karte zurückgeben und dir eine mit vorinstalliertem Kühlkörper holen.
> 
> ...



Noch ne H100i für eine Highendkarte? Dann kann er gleich Luftkühlung lassen. Eine Wasserkühlung steht und fällt mit den Radiatoren.
Für eine GTX780TI brauchst du schon mal sehr viel Radiatorfläche, wenn du die silent kühlen willst (mehr als dieser 240er Billigradiator der H100i) und zweitens sollte es qualitativ hochwertig sein. Da gibt es große Unterschiede. Und wenn auf den Radiatoren keine vernünftigen Lüfter verbaut sind, kann man es auch gleich vergessen.
Für einen Kreislauf mit Highend-Karte und Highend-CPU brauchst du mindestens nen 360er und 240er Radi, eher mehr, wenn du wirklich silent unterwegs sein möchtest. Aber bei ausreichender Radi-Fläche ist eine Wasserkühlung leiser, als Luft, dann ist sie nämlich annährend lautlos. Natürlich hängt das noch von den anderen Komponenten ab, insbesondere von der Pumpe. Wenn du es perfekt haben willst, dann
brauchst du auch noch eine intelligente Steuerung, Temparaturmessung und so nen Zeug.

Für eine gute Wasserkühlung, welche absolut silent und effzient sein soll, bist du schnell 1000 Euro los.

Eine H100i ist billiger Schunt. Wenn die Grafikkarte mit in den Kreislauf genommen werden soll, muss die H100i raus. Dann sieht es so aus:

Kühlblock für Graka und CPU
Pumpe
AGB
Schläuche und Verschlüsse
evtl. Steuerungsmöglichkeiten (je nach Pumpe vielleicht schon gegeben)
für die angestrebte Hardware und Silent mindestens nen 360er und nen 240er Radi, eher mehr
wenn nicht außen der Radi montiert wird, dann vielleicht ein neues Gehäuse

Hier sind 500-600 Euro schneller weg, als man bis drei zählen kann. Mit Steuerung auch schnell 1000 Euro.
Man kann sich auch ne Billiglösung für 200 suchen, aber dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn es sogar lauter wird und die Effizienz
zu wünschen übrig lässt.



tanteduty schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> Hab dir hier mal einen Vorschlag zusammen gebastelt:
> 
> ...




Ne 780er TI mit nen 120er Radi? Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. Juli 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ein wassergekühlter PC im Sommer hat den Vorteil, dass nicht zusätzlich noch zu der Wärme der Sonne, aus dem PC 40°+ C warme Luft geblasen wird. Die Abwärme der 2 Radiatoren, die ich hier verbaut habe, ist im Vergleich dazu und im Vergleich zur Raumtemperatur nicht spürbar.



Das ist, mit verlaub, physikalisch gesehen Unsinn. Wo soll die Wärme hin? Löst sie sich von der Wasserkühlung in Luft auf oder wird durch die Stromleitung abgeführt? 

Egal ob du jetzt Luft oder Wasserkühlung hast es entsteht dieselbe Abwärme im PC, nur der Abtransport von den Komponenten (CPU, GPU, ...) ist anders. So oder so landet die Wärme aber am Ende in dem umgebenden Raum und heizt diesen auf, ausser du hängst deinen Radiator ins freie und führst deine isolierten Kühlschläuche auch durch die Wand dorthin.


----------



## Claut (7. Juli 2014)

@Klaus

Da scheint jemand Ahnung zu haben, nichts gegen tanteduty . Deine Liste hätte ich mal blind bestellt.

Klaus, wie geschrieben sind die Kosten überhaupt kein Problem. Selbst wenn es 5 Riesen kostet. 

Wenn Du mir etwas zusammen stellen könntest, das auch in das DeepSilence 2 Gehäuse passt, währe ich dir dankbar.

Das Gehäuse selbst möchte ich nicht unbedingt tauschen, da mir das selbst sehr gut gefällt und vollsten zu frieden damit bin.

Am schönsten währe es, wenn man die Flüssigkeit sehen kann und diese wenn technisch möglich auch noch grün leuchtet oder allg. grün ist, da eh noch LED's verbaut werden


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2014)

Klos schrieb:


> Noch ne H100i für eine Highendkarte? Dann kann er gleich Luftkühlung lassen. Eine Wasserkühlung steht und fällt mit den Radiatoren.


Ja, das war auch mein zweiter Gedanke. Ich kenne diese H100i nicht. Mein Wakü-System ist vielleicht so ~3-4 Jahre alt. Seither habe ich mich damit auch nicht wieder befasst, ausser als ich 'ne neue Pumpe brauchte. Es hätte ja sein können, dass sich inzwischen die Technik soweit entwickelt hat, dass man mit so'nem kleinen (und scheinbar dicken) Radiator 'ne gute Wärmeableitung erzielt.

Aber hätte mich auch gewundert. Ich hab mit einem 120er Radiator angefangen, da 3 Lüfter drauf und trotzdem war mein PC viel zu warm. CPU um die 50-60°C, GPU 60-70°C unter Ruhe / Last. Erst als ich mir da noch n zweiten 120er mit nochmal 3 Lüftern in den Kreislauf gehangen habe, waren die Temperaturen so, wie man's von 'ner Wakü erwartet.

Nachteil ist halt: Hab da jetzt 6 120er Lüfter aussen, die zwar durch 'ne Spannungssteuerung alle auf minimalster Leistung laufen, aber wirklich "Silent" ist das trotzdem nicht.



Lilith schrieb:


> So oder so landet die Wärme aber am Ende in dem umgebenden Raum und heizt diesen auf, ausser du hängst deinen Radiator ins freie und führst deine isolierten Kühlschläuche auch durch die Wand dorthin.


Im Prinzip hast du natürlich recht. Trotzdem ist es "physikalisch" ein spürbarer Unterschied, ob du neben 'nem luftgekühlten oder wassergekühlten PC sitzt. Die Wärmeabgabe des luftgekühlten Rechners merkst du deutlicher, als die des wassergekühlten, da die Wärme über die Radiatoren gleichmäßiger verteilt abgegeben wird, statt in einem Luftstrom konstant hinten aus dem PC zu blasen.



Claut schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir etwas zusammen stellen könntest, das auch in das DeepSilence 2 Gehäuse passt, währe ich dir dankbar.
> 
> Das Gehäuse selbst möchte ich nicht unbedingt tauschen, da mir das selbst sehr gut gefällt und vollsten zu frieden damit bin.
> 
> Am schönsten währe es, wenn man die Flüssigkeit sehen kann und diese wenn technisch möglich auch noch grün leuchtet oder allg. grün ist, da eh noch LED's verbaut werden


Du kannst die Radiatoren auch aussen an's Gehäuse bauen. Es gibt Slotbleche zur Schlauchdurchleitung. So hab ich's auch. Sieht optisch natürlich auch cooler aus. Nachteil: Der Schwerpunkt deines PCs kommt dann total aus dem Mittelpunkt.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2014)

Pro Komponente 240cm Radifläche ist absolutes Minimum, wenn es einigermaßen leise sein soll. Für eine Highendkarte wie hier ist auch das zu wenig, wenn es wirklich silent sein soll.
Praktisch unhörbar wird es erst, wenn sich wirklich hochwertige Lüfter mit ca. 400U/min drehen. Aber damit das ausreicht, um die Wärme von CPU und einer GTX780TI abzutransportieren, braucht man gute Radiatoren und am besten gleich zwei 420er oder nen 360er und nen 480er, je nachdem, welche Lüfter man verbauen will. Und hier sollte man sich auch gut belesen, denn es gibt große Unterschiede, insbesondere wenn es darum geht, mit wenig Drehzahl viel Abwärme bändigen zu können. Die Dicke spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juli 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und 41°C GPU bei "Volllast" (was auch immer das bei deiner Graka heisst) mit Luftkühlung? Und was sagt CPU? 40°C? Komm, trollen kann ich mich auch alleine. "Volllast" heisst zB Prime95 + FurMark gleichzeitig. Das hab ich grad mal probiert und da geht mein System schon auf 45-50°C CPU und 60°C GPU.
> Mit "Last" meine ich normale Spiele wie WoW, DayZ, LoL, ... Und wie ich grad sehe wird selbst da meine GPU (GTX 570) je nach Situation auf dem Bildschirm bis zu 50°C warm. Also erzähl mal nix von 41°C GPU bei "Volllast" mit Luftkühlung.


Kommt halt auf die Grafikkarte an. Eine 780ti oder eine AMD 290er wird das wohl kaum sein. Vielleicht irgend so ein passiv gekühltes Billigteil, das mit einen guten Lüfter, der fast genauso teuer wie Grafikkarte ist, da kann ich mir die 41°C durchaus vorstellen. Bei der CPU wird es wahrscheinlich nicht viel anders sein. Aber damit wird man wohl kaum etwas mit ansehnlicher Grafik spielen können. Möchte mal sehen ob da Spiele wie BF4 oder Watch Dogs überhaupt darauf zum laufen zu kriegen sind.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juli 2014)

Du Belesener weißt ganz genau, welches System ich habe - also schreib nicht solch einen provozierenden, beleidigenden Müll!
Du weißt schon, was man am besten macht, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, oder?

*edit*
Und alles weder noch ...
Selbst Deine beiden genannten Spiele sollten recht gut darauf laufen (System entspricht größtenteils sogar den empfohlenen Anforderungen). 

& sorry @ Claut


----------



## Claut (7. Juli 2014)

Weicht jetzt alles ein wenig vom Thema ab, meinst Du nicht?. 

Mir geht es um Beratung und Information. Wenn auch möglich, eine Bestellliste !


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juli 2014)

Sorry Claut, aber wenn ich lese 41°C bei einer Grafikkarte unter Volllast, dann kann da was nicht stimmen. Das bekommen nicht mal die besten Kühlkörper hin die es gibt.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sorry Claut, aber wenn ich lese 41°C bei einer Grafikkarte unter Volllast, dann kann da was nicht stimmen. Das bekommen nicht mal die besten Kühlkörper hin die es gibt.


This.

Sorry für Offtopic @ Claut, aber wer sowas in den Raum wirft, darf sich über entsprechende Kritik nicht wundern. Das ist so wie zu sagen "mein 65 PS Nissan Micra braucht nur 2 Sek von 0-100".


----------



## Claut (8. Juli 2014)

@spectrumizer, der Vergleich ist gut.

Klar kann man damit rechnen und genauso das so etwas kommt. 
Doch so lange ich nich weiß was genau ich kaufen soll, wäre das zu viel zu lesen das mit dem Thema nicht wirklich viel zu tun hat.

@dagonzo,  von dir bin ich laaaaange Sätze bereits gewohnt &#128517;


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> @dagonzo,  von dir bin ich laaaaange Sätze bereits gewohnt &#55357;&#56837;


Ja ich weis...^^ zur Wasserkühlung kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich mich nie so mit auseinander gesetzt habe und auch keine nutze... um mich mal kurz zu fassen.  Das leichte Säuseln meines Rechners stört mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Claut (10. Juli 2014)

Nach dem ich jetzt den h100i 780ti das be Quiet dark Power Pro 550 w Netzteil und 8 GB RAM verbaut habe gibt der Rechner kein bild mehr von sich. Weder über die gpu noch onboard wobei alles angeschlossen ist.

Weiß nicht weiter


----------



## Claut (10. Juli 2014)

Hat sich erledigt. Lag am ram. Mal raus gemacht und wieder rein und plötzlich ging alles wieder  

Suche dennoch nach wie vor nach einer wakü


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juli 2014)

Naja, wie schon gesagt wurde:

- Du brauchst (mind.) einen großen Radiator und entsprechende Lüfter dazu. Wenn du deine CPU noch mit reinnehmen willst, kanns auch passieren, dass du dir noch n zweiten Radiator dazukaufen musst.
- Dazu entsprechend Pumpe (Eheim)
- Einen Ausgleichsbehälter (AG
- Schläuche und ggf zusätzliche Anschlüsse (Verbindungsstücke, Tüllen, ... gibts im Set)
- Kühlkörper für die Graka
- Ggf. Kühlblock für CPU
- 'Ne Slotblende
- Destilliertes Wasser (die 5L Kanister ausm Baumarkt oder Lidl)
- Du solltest dir Gedanken machen, wie du den Radiator am Gehäuse befestigst und entsprechendes Werkzeug und Materialien besorgen

Wenn du kein fertiges Wakü-Gehäuse kaufen willst, ist 'n Eigenbau immer was sehr individuelles und teilweise auch "Try & Error". Da ist es schwer, zu sagen "Kauf dies, das und jenes", weil's dann unter Umständen nicht passt.

Du kennst ja die Maße deines Gehäuses und wie es bei dir im PC ausschaut. Kauf doch zB bei Aquatuning einfach die entsprechenden Komponenten und leg' los. Du kannst ja immernoch innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken, falls es ein Fehlkauf war oder es nicht passt.


----------



## Claut (11. Juli 2014)

Alles klar, das werde ich dann mal machen 

Mal sehen ob es was wird.


Kurz ein anderes Thema. Bei der 780ti war ein Code für den 3DMARK von Futuremark dabei. Jetzt hab ich den Benchmark mal Runtergeladen, bekommen jedoch dauerhaft die Meldung: " 3DMark - SystemInfo failure
Initializing Futuremark SystemInfo failed. Please verify that version 4.22 or newer is installed properly."

Weiß nicht was ich damit anfangen soll o.O


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juli 2014)

@Wakü: Dann viel Spaß und viel Glück. 

@Fehlermeldung:
Schau mal: http://steamcommunity.com/app/223850/discussions/0/864980734608680563/


Oder kurz gesagt: 3D Mark / Futuremark komplett deinstallieren, dann die aktuellste Version von http://www.futuremark.com/downloads/Futuremark_SystemInfo/latest runterladen und die installieren.


----------

